# Half or Full Thyrodectomy?



## Purrfect (May 16, 2018)

I have a 5-cm nodule in my thyroid. It was biopsied and came back suspicious. Further testing said it was a follicular neoplasm. I then had a second biopsy done 2 months later and that also came back suspicious. That time I had a better surgeon for a consult and he sent it off for the genetic test thyroseq. That came back as testing positive for the hras mutation. Which from what I've read means anywhere from 76-92% chance of cancer. I see him for another consult on Thursday to discuss that result and what to do next.

I am leaning towards having only half out because I have read a lot of stories about how difficult it is to get adjusted on thyroid medication. I have had a lot of bad experiences with doctors not listening to me (it took me an er trip to get the ct scan that found my nodule). The thought of being at the mercy of medication and trusting doctors to adjust my dosage if I feel it's needed terrifies me even more then the chance this is cancer because from what I've read this is very slow spreading and may never spread.

However, what makes me want to consider having it all out is another concern. if I have half out will an endo be hesitant to put me on meds and keep telling me to wait and see if my levels change? Will they be less willing to adjust meds of someone who has half a thyroid as opposed to someone who has none?

So, my question is, should I opt for a full thyroidectomy or hope for the best and have just half out?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Full, without a doubt.

With a half, you are likely producing antibodies still, which make the medication process more difficult. Witha full, you start from a "clean slate."

Also, 5cms is big. With a nodule that large, it's really likely you'll have a recurrence and need a second surgery.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also recommend a full. More than likely with a half you are going to end up needing medicine anyway and you'll be fighting that remaining half to get the dosage right. Plus, if it is cancer, I would want the other half out just to give me peace of mind that it won't spread. Did they run thyroid antibodies? If you'e got any of those, a full is strongly recommended, as well.


----------

